# Socket Streams nur mit Byte?



## 8ull23y3 (17. Dez 2004)

Verstehe ich das richtig das ich über Sockets nur mit Bytes kommunizieren kann?
Wie kann ich denn einen Text hin und her schicken oder sonst irgenwelche anderen Datentypen ausser Bytes und Integer?


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Dez 2004)

steht alles in java.io.*



			
				8ull23y3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verstehe ich das richtig das ich über Sockets nur mit Bytes kommunizieren kann?
> Wie kann ich denn einen Text hin und her schicken oder sonst irgenwelche anderen Datentypen ausser Bytes und Integer?



indem zu zum Beispiel Reader und Writer einsetzt?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (17. Dez 2004)

thx wer mal rein schauen.


----------

